# perfumes that smell like dazzleglasses?



## paige2727 (Jun 29, 2010)

I really love the smell of dazzleglasses and was wondering if you can get a perfume that smells like them?


----------



## Samooga (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a body cology body spray thats a vanilla smell that is a little stronger but very similar! I cannot remember the name but if you go to like a drug store or bath and body works chances are they will have vanilla body sparys!

hope i helped!!


----------

